# My first time.....for a leak



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

So this morning the XP3 I use in my 72g bow front was making noise so I went to check and found that the top where the impeller is was loose, put it back close the lid put hoses and on again. No much water flow ok so let's clean the sponge on the intake....done. Working normal, and this is something that has happen before so no biggy.
Well not long ago I go that way and found a river like on the floor, I open the stand door and full of water, good thing I have the filter in a bucket too cause could off been much much worse. The bucket is more then half full 

So now I am getting buckets out, heater and air stones out s I can put the fish in the buckets then drain the tank, then I will have to take all the aragonite in there so I can move the tank so I can dry everything up.
I would like to take the tank off the stand so I can tilt the stand to dry too but is just me so I will c what I can do lol
This is the same tank where the African cichlids gave me babies for the first time....the new name for my tank......The First lol


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, seems like a lot of XP3s are leaking today or this week. Glad I took mine off line and switched over to only Eheims.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Wow, seems like a lot of XP3s are leaking today or this week. Glad I took mine off line and switched over to only Eheims.


Must b the XP Week lol


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Wow, seems like a lot of XP3s are leaking today or this week. Glad I took mine off line and switched over to only Eheims.


I love my Eheims too . I only owned 1 XP, and I'll never go back to them. Sorry to hear about the leak Claudia.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Stu 
I am still working on it, got most of the fish out and rocks and almost all the water too. now i am gonna fish my fish out lol


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> I love my Eheims too . I only owned 1 XP, and I'll never go back to them. Sorry to hear about the leak Claudia.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stuart


Yeah, bought 2 used XP3s, used for a year, both out of commission now. I have some Eheims in use since the 90s. I must love Eheims because I've never sold one once it came into my possession. Which considering the number of transactions I've made over the years really says a lot.

Claudia, make sure you try to borrow a wet-dry vac and some good fans to dry out everything. For the Rena, maybe zapstrap the hoses on tight if that's where the leak happened.

Anthony


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

Hey Claudia,

Did you need help?? Free almost all the time... I have to step out tomorrow afternoon, but if you need some help I'll be back in the area after 2:30... Just let me know :bigsmile: 
7788833973 (cell)


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Yeah, bought 2 used XP3s, used for a year, both out of commission now. I have some Eheims in use since the 90s. I must love Eheims because I've never sold one once it came into my possession. Which considering the number of transactions I've made over the years really says a lot.
> 
> Claudia, make sure you try to borrow a wet-dry vac and some good fans to dry out everything. For the Rena, maybe zapstrap the hoses on tight if that's where the leak happened.
> 
> Anthony


Thanks for the tip Anthony, i dont have carpet so i dried it with towels. I just hope the floor doesnt get ruined


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

sarcastickitten said:


> Hey Claudia,
> 
> Did you need help?? Free almost all the time... I have to step out tomorrow afternoon, but if you need some help I'll be back in the area after 2:30... Just let me know :bigsmile:
> 7788833973 (cell)


Aaaww thats really nice of u, thank u for offering. I think i did manage ok even tho i am sick, put all the fish in buckets last nite and they are doing fine....all alive so far  This morning i took all the sand out of the tank and i am just waiting for my daugther to come home so she can help me take the tank off the stand and then i will move the stand and put it on its side so everything dries.
I might have to fix the floor tho but we will c, i will worry when the time comes


----------

